# what do you guys think?



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

*what do you guys thing? (stealth vs: tinted headlight chop ON P. 3)*

stealth headlights vs: tinted headlights pg3. with buddy club bumper <-(edit v. 2.1 )
so what do you think of this look?
from this







to this:









yes its a paintbrush chop but the grill is expected in the mail on friday. the mesh will be painted white with one of new bigger nissan badges. :thumbup: how do you think it looks? im open to suggestions on what i should do to my car....need to get crystal clears and corners and some gtr bumpers for sure!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

looks good :thumbup: 

def go for the lights after this though


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i would go with an all black grill...it would match your hood perfectly.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I'd def paint the mesh dark dark grey or black. 

Looks much better and i second on the headlights.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ive never been a fan of the syndicate grille... its just so bleh  

i personally think the 98 sentra honeycomb grille would be best. the white border matches the car and the middle is black to match the CF hood. :thumbup:


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I vote to paint the mesh dark gray or black.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is your grille gonna be in fiberglass black or carbon fiber?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Paint the grill black, like this......








The car belongs to Nizmonik SE-R from the SR20 forums.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it needs smoked crystal-clears and stealth corners with CF Syndicate eyebrows (corners painted white). And gunmetal mesh in the grille.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

go with black halos steahlt corners c/f eyebrow and paint the mesh black.
Right now I'm waiting for the c/f hood, grille and eyebrows...in two or three weeks I'll have everything installed....


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

when i look at that pic i truely relize why i hate snow.... and thats why i live in phoenix AZ


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is your grille gonna be in fiberglass black or carbon fiber?


its carbon fiber.

samo, your idea sounds pretty good, but do you think the corners would look better smoked or crystal clear?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, that kinda depends. Crystal clear could look good since the car is white, but they might clash with the black headlamps. Personally, I'd rock the stealth corners, just for continuity with the headlamps. Make it look more one-piece, ya know? Actually, looking at the pic NismoXR posted, Vision-style amber corners could look AWESOME on there, especially with some deep-dish black or bronze wheels... hot sauce. Do that :thumbup: .

If you do all-stealth, I would also do red city lights, using either LED bulbs, or Hiper Industries bulbs. If you go amber, run French Yellow or amber city lights.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> Paint the grill black, like this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^what headlights and corners are those?
i think those lights would look good with the c/f grill and gunmetal mesh.
can someone chop some of these ideas for me? maybe move this thread to photoshop???


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

this is about as ghetto as chops get. (go paintbrush :thumbup: )









like that?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, only imagine it with stealth Crystal Clears, and Syndicate eyebrows with the corners painted white to match. HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oooh, so where do these Vision-style amber corners come from? i've never heard of em....after all the forum browsing. yum :thumbup:
so sam, i like where this is going. do you think it'd look weird to paint down the middle of the eyebrow where the corner light meets the headlight? i kind of do but i've got plenty of time to figure it out. c/f eyebrows would definately be a nice edition.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

By "Vision-style," I mean the home-painted or Lucino amber corners, like the pic NismoXR posted. I believe Liu has a line on the all-ambers.

I would DEFINATELY paint the section of the eyebrow that covers the corners. I've seen the CF eyebrows, and that one section looks goofy to me. It definately needs to be body-color, IMO.

You should photoshop it up and see what you think, but I think it would look great, and it's something different from all the Halos and such on here.

I also think that the Sensei/R33 kit could look great on there with that combo. The grille, kit, and headlights would all tie in the R33 look, and the amber corners would bring in a bit of R32 and a bit of the JDM style, especially with the hood you've got going on. You definately need an aggressive kit to pull off that hood, IMO, and the R33-style ones are the cleanest of the bunch, I think.

You should AIM me and discuss your ideas - I have some ideas that I think you'd love.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

grill is in. drove down to the airport and picked it up a couple hours ago.

now how the hell do i install it? and do you think this mesh is too big? i do. im taking it back and finding some finer stuff. (where do you reccomend samo? i know you guys have nice stuff!)
anyways: heres the pics. look how it lines up, what do i need to buy in the way of brackets?

































now time to redo that chop with those bitchin all ambers and crystal clears!!!    cant' wait to get it meshed and installed so give me some tips y'all!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, that mesh looks pretty much identical to the stuff on Sean's car. I'd recommend running it the other way though, so the long part of the diamonds goes horizontally. I'd also either sit and polish the mesh, or send it off to the powdercoaters for a nice gloss gunmetal coating.

I believe Mike installed the grille using L-brackets of some kind.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, thats what i was thinking about the mesh. the part showing through the box wasn't long enough to flip around and have it taking up the space of the grill in the pic. this is it on the floor, with my nissan logo off the new nissans. its almost 2x bigger than the one that came off the old grill. nissan pride 
thats all 've heard about is L-brackets this and that. im not sure what an l-bracket is but i'll figure it out  
so you reccomend powdercoating it? the mesh in my vis hood is finer, ie; the holes aren't as big in the mesh. i wanted something like that but i dunno. and my vis hood is just painted mesh i think...theres a couple places where the silver is showing through. if i do powdercoat and not paint then i'll send the mesh in my hood too!
heres the pics:
















the hardwood floor is showing through in my chop but you get the idea


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lmao... that chop is classic.

I do think that looks good, although if it were me, I'd scrap the badge. Just me, though.

How is the hood's mesh attached? If you can remove it, it would be nice to run matching mesh in the grille and the hood. I'm really partial to the mesh you have in the grille, since Sean uses something very similar.

An L-bracket is a bracket shaped like an L. It's just a piece of metal with holes in it that is bent at a 90-degree angle. Home Depot/Lowes should be crawling with them. Might want to PM Mike and ask him how he recommends to install it.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i say keep the wood behind the grille like in your chop 

If you can find a solid color bg to take a photo on you could mask out the mesh, colorize it, and get a more accurate representation of how it'd look.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the mesh in the hood is attached by some metal clippy things that fold over. very easy to remove.
we'll see what happens. i'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

well im plannign on going with the erebuni gtr bumper but that wasn't the point of this chop. i think stealth headlights with the all amber corners looks the best IMO!!! grill area would be black or gunmetal mesh.
the bumper is there for a more agressive look, its not all that different than the gtr bumper  

NOW TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK OF THIS LOOK!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It looks awesome! I'd DEFINATELY get the eyebrows though, to finish off the look.

And personally, I think the R33 kit would look better than the GTR. You've got a lot of Skyline style going on, and the R33/Sensei kit would top it off very nicely.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

samo said:


> It looks awesome! I'd DEFINATELY get the eyebrows though, to finish off the look.
> 
> And personally, I think the R33 kit would look better than the GTR. You've got a lot of Skyline style going on, and the R33/Sensei kit would top it off very nicely.


its a hard choice. i'll weigh out the pros and cons

CONS of the r33 kit
*don't wanna copy sean too much. already stold his taillights, etc.
*not a complete kit (there are sideskirts available right? but id have to mis-match a rear w/ it)
* are sideskirts available? if not...same height as GTR sideskirts?
*no way to know if it'll fit without modification

PROS of GTR kit
*full kit. still agressive
*strong
*perfect fit
**im* partial to this kit


however upon further thought samo knows his stuff and makes a damn good point.
i really didn't/don't want to deal with a fiberglass kit unless it is GUARANTEED PERFECT FIT....too many horror stories....plus i've seen what happens to f/g bumpers on shitty spokane roads.

do you think the gtr kit would look _bad?_


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

(guess i forgot some thigns)

PROS of R33 kit
* would look a lot like seans car
* skyline styling

CONS of GTR kit
* rear bumper kind of funky looking
* my VIS INVADER hood _may_ be too agressive for the rest of the kit

feel free to add on to the list


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think the GT-R kit would look bad at all. In fact, it's one of my favorites. My only worry is that you've got a very aggressive scheme going on that is VERY Skyline-style (hints of R32 and R33), and it would really finish it off to add an R33 front bumper. Also, since the rear trim panel is very Skyline-inspired as well, it would make sense.

With the R33/Sensei front bumper, GT-R skirts will be about the same, height-wise. Keep in mind that the R33 is not as low as the Omega, which I think is a bonus in your case. As for the rear, you're on your own. There's not much out there that looks any good.

In the end, of course, it's up to you. If I were you, I'd photoshop both the GTR and the R33 onto the front of your car and see what you think. You might be surprised when you look at the whole package together.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

\buddy club just for the hell of it 









IF YOU GUYS SEE ANY FRONT ON SHOTS OF AN r33 BUMPER or EREBUNI GTR bumper please drop me a link.
im looking but....sometimes its hard.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I actually kinda dig the Buddy Club-style kit. You would have to add in that front splitter, I think. I've always liked the Buddy Club-style kits on Civics, so it kind of ties in a bit of the JDM look on the front end.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i thought you might enjoy that one :thumbup:
well off to bed for me. keep an eye out for some front on shots of the requested kits aight!?!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

well liu confirmed that visibility would be reduced with a tint so heres what the actual stealths would look like. i like this look alot.
im still unsure about corners because liu suggesed not tinting them. 
(edit: for side by side comparison of tinted vs:stealth

















still looking for straight on views of this VVV front bumper, which i think will look aight with the hood.


----------

